# Liberty Snowflex slam with sequence :)



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I finally tried snowflex and just when I thought I was comfy with the surface, this happened . What not to do at the flex:


----------



## tessaaaa (Apr 7, 2012)

i fractured my tailbone on snowflex. literally the worst thing ever invented.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

That surface is tricky for sure. Just when I thought I was ok with it, I'd check at the wrong time and lose control. It's definitely best to line up well before the obstacle and then straight line it...


----------



## SoccerFanSD (Dec 28, 2010)

tessaaaa said:


> i fractured my tailbone on snowflex. literally the worst thing ever invented.


I HATE snowflex.


----------

